# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  срочно нужна помощь по  1С:Предприятие 8. Автосервис (1.6.2.15)

## nikolasoft

1С:Предприятие 8. Автосервис (1.6.2.15) 
товар у поставщика закуплен, заказчику счета выставлены и им оплачены
товар оприходован "Приходной накладной"
При создании "Заказ-наряд" с заполненной вкладкой "Товары" и статусом "закрыт" или "выполнен" выводится ошибка
Cтрока №1 табл. части "Запасы" - недостаточное количество деталей в производстве.
Остаток в производстве (количество): 1.

Большая просьба! Помогитеразобраться с проблемой, что я не так делаю? как ввести остатки в цех?

----------


## nikolasoft

есть ли у кого книга по данной конфигурации

----------


## ashur322

Привет, запасы нужно переместить в основной цех, затем проводит заказ наряд

----------


## ashur322

заказ-наряд, создать на основании>перемещение запасов

----------


## NOVA69

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, у нас весь товар приходовался на основной склад, и так же не давало проводить "недостаточное количество деталей в производстве.
Остаток в производстве (количество): 1"
Таких заказ-нарядов висит несколько.
Попытались сделать на примере 1 заказ-наряда (перенесли 1 позицию в цех) и все равно заказ наряд не проводится.
Помогите, пожалуйста. Может нужно заново этот заказ-наряд делать?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, у нас весь товар приходовался на основной склад, и так же не давало проводить "недостаточное количество деталей в производстве.
> Остаток в производстве (количество): 1"
> Таких заказ-нарядов висит несколько.
> Попытались сделать на примере 1 заказ-наряда (перенесли 1 позицию в цех) и все равно заказ наряд не проводится.
> Помогите, пожалуйста. Может нужно заново этот заказ-наряд делать?


заказ-наряд, создать на основании>перемещение запасов

----------


## NOVA69

> заказ-наряд, создать на основании>перемещение запасов


Ошибка: Перемещение запасов в производственный склад для вида операции: <Перемещение> запрещено.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Ошибка: Перемещение запасов в производственный склад для вида операции: <Перемещение> запрещено.


в правах включите

----------


## NOVA69

> в правах включите


Под "Администратором" все делается... Или может подскажете где конкретно это искать? все настройки отштудированы от и до...

----------


## ashur322

под администратором перемещение проводит ? заказ-наряд закрывается ?Если я не ошибаюсь стандартными правами перемещения можно проводить.

----------


## NOVA69

в том то и дело, что под администратором не делается перемещение....

----------


## ashur322

тогда проверь в заказ-наряде какой цех стоит, и в перемещения правильно ли указан отправитель и получатель. По умолчанию может стоять отправитель к примеру основной цех.

----------


## ashur322

тогда проверь в заказ-наряде какой цех стоит, и в перемещения правильно ли указан отправитель и получатель. По умолчанию может стоять отправитель к примеру основной цех.

----------


## NOVA69

У меня всего "основной склад" и "основной цех", в заказ нарядах "основной цех", в приходных накладных "основной склад", перемещение пытаемся делать с "основного склада" в "основной цех" и даёт ошибку.....

----------


## ashur322

если есть возможность отправь в лс дтшник, возможно смогу помочь.

----------

